# Great American Sound subwoofers?



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Is anyone familiar with these subs? Did anyone run these back in the day? I Googled the model number and got one hit, in German. Thanks.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Those look nice.


----------

